# What else would you expect to find in a toilet at a bar?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I take care of a really ****ty bar... the kind that has bands that play the type of music that Tango and Logtec like. Anyway, got a call Sunday night the women’s room had a backed up toilet. The old guy that opens it up for me couldn’t make it yesterday in the morning and being a Monday and no band playing we decided to reschedule for this morning. The owner lives 2 hours away and since he bought a factory in Detroit for his grow operation and selling his grow houses in Lansing, he’s kind of an absent owner.

So I met Joe this morning. Apparently it’s been plugged since New Year’s Eve, and suddenly it’s an emergency. I’ve pulled out all kinds of stuff out of toilets that can generally be easily explained. But this one....????


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

A lot of times people have the things in their pocket and when they sit to chit they fall out. And of course they are too F'd up to realize anything :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I take care of a really ****ty bar... the kind that has bands that play the type of music that Tango and Logtec like. Anyway, got a call Sunday night the women’s room had a backed up toilet. The old guy that opens it up for me couldn’t make it yesterday in the morning and being a Monday and no band playing we decided to reschedule for this morning. The owner lives 2 hours away and since he bought a factory in Detroit for his grow operation and selling his grow houses in Lansing, he’s kind of an absent owner.
> 
> So I met Joe this morning. Apparently it’s been plugged since New Year’s Eve, and suddenly it’s an emergency. I’ve pulled out all kinds of stuff out of toilets that can generally be easily explained. But this one....????



they tried to flush the murder weapon.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they tried to flush the murder weapon.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That’s what my wife said! Lol!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Evidently you guys don't have legal weed in your country...Scissors are for cutting up some bud to roll up some joints.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Evidently you guys don't have legal weed in your country...Scissors are for cutting up some bud to roll up some joints.


Medical in my state has been legal for a few years, recreational was recently allowed. However it’s still Federally illegal. While many like the new law, it’s a backdoor assault on our 2nd amendment. The way the law reads it’s illegal to own a firearm if you legally use weed.

I have a few really good customers who grow. Even with pot being legal now they are some squirrelly types. It’s all about trust with them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Medical in my state has been legal for a few years, recreational was recently allowed. However it’s still Federally illegal. While many like the new law, it’s a backdoor assault on our 2nd amendment. The way the law reads it’s illegal to own a firearm if you legally use weed.
> 
> I have a few really good customers who grow. Even with pot being legal now they are some squirrelly types. It’s all about trust with them.





I dont think medical marijuana makes you unable to own a firearm, I have a friend that takes medical weed and has a legal shotgun, purchased after getting a card for medical weed...
and who would enforce it? what law? state or federal...if the state made weed legal then it cant enforce federal laws and who from the feds is gona know if you take weed and have guns??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont think medical marijuana makes you unable to own a firearm, I have a friend that takes medical weed and has a legal shotgun, purchased after getting a card for medical weed...
> and who would enforce it? what law? state or federal...if the state made weed legal then it cant enforce federal laws and who from the feds is gona know if you take weed and have guns??


You are going to make me look up MCL aren’t you. That stuff makes my eyes bleed....

Obviously there is little way for them to really know unless you’re stupid about it. Really it’s more about tacking on extra charges if you do something stupid.

I know quite a few people with cards and have had no problems buying from an FFL.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> You are going to make me look up MCL aren’t you. That stuff makes my eyes bleed....
> 
> Obviously there is little way for them to really know unless you’re stupid about it. Really it’s more about tacking on extra charges if you do something stupid.
> 
> I know quite a few people with cards and have had no problems buying from an FFL.



but if the state makes smoking weed legal for all uses, then it is not a crime, so it would be owning firearms and drinking alcohol...
state gun permit or county..not federal..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> but if the state makes smoking weed legal for all uses, then it is not a crime, so it would be owning firearms and drinking alcohol...
> state gun permit or county..not federal..


This is your problem SRDH! You are using common sense! When it comes to government and laws you need to ignore it! 

You live in a liberal state. Mo money! Get a dui, test + for weed+ own a firearm... that’s three, not one. 

Plus you have to complete a few courses, pay for them and all tests... here it’s big business for the state! Same with the price of permits. Why not add fines for stoners who own guns.

However.... Chicago, NYC...


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the chick was sitting on the toilet and using the scissors to trim her pubes. Was going to get luck and wanted to be presentable to the new partner. Just my opinion


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> This is your problem SRDH! You are using common sense! When it comes to government and laws you need to ignore it!
> 
> You live in a liberal state. Mo money! Get a dui, test + for weed+ own a firearm... that’s three, not one.
> 
> ...



this will be a big test to see if they press the weed issue...
on the DWI..well if you drink and drive you get what you deserve, thats a pet peeve of mine and im not a hypocrite, I wont drink if I have to drive, period...the people that drive either buzzed or knocked out of this world are just tempting fate...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> this will be a big test to see if they press the weed issue...
> on the DWI..well if you drink and drive you get what you deserve, thats a pet peeve of mine and im not a hypocrite, I wont drink if I have to drive, period...the people that drive either buzzed or knocked out of this world are just tempting fate...


I completely agree! That was just an example....


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Where i live they do press the weed and driving. As far as I can tell the rules are the same.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> this will be a big test to see if they press the weed issue...
> on the DWI..well if you drink and drive you get what you deserve, thats a pet peeve of mine and im not a hypocrite, I wont drink if I have to drive, period...the people that drive either buzzed or knocked out of this world are just tempting fate...


All plumbers have drink and drive some time in their life,nature of the beast,
A sign in a bar reads,"all you can drink for a dollar," a plumber comes in,reads the sign and says,"how much can I drink for two"????:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: You


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> All plumbers have drink and drive some time in their life,nature of the beast,
> A sign in a bar reads,"all you can drink for a dollar," a plumber comes in,reads the sign and says,"how much can I drink for two"????:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: You



I don't drink. Never have, never will.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> All plumbers have drink and drive some time in their life,nature of the beast,
> A sign in a bar reads,"all you can drink for a dollar," a plumber comes in,reads the sign and says,"how much can I drink for two"????:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: You



sorry to disappoint you, if im driving I may have 1 beer if that, most of the time im a water drinker if driving..now chowing down on good food instead of drinking, im guilty as hell, you have to compensate some how...
but if im not driving or am home, ill take on a good buzz..Ive seen too many people go down in flames from a DWI..you just have to have your priorities in order...


I am not a big beer drinker to start, just doesnt have the taste I like..sweet....so mixed drinks are for me...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I am not a big beer drinker to start, just doesnt have the taste I like..sweet....so mixed drinks are for me...


Soooo.... you like the girly drinks... lol! Try and find some commercial mead! Most are way too sweet for me, but you might like it.

I won’t drive after one beer. I make the wife drive. It’s nice we are three blocks from my buddy’s Brewery. Had dinner there last night with the kid. She had two wines, I had a porter, kid a cream soda. Food and a couple of fierce games of Uno. Open mic night too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Soooo.... you like the girly drinks... lol! Try and find some commercial mead! Most are way too sweet for me, but you might like it.
> 
> I won’t drive after one beer. I make the wife drive. It’s nice we are three blocks from my buddy’s Brewery. Had dinner there last night with the kid. She had two wines, I had a porter, kid a cream soda. Food and a couple of fierce games of Uno. Open mic night too.



ill give the mead a try....its nice to have a place within crawling distance..:vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ill give the mead a try....its nice to have a place within crawling distance..:vs_laugh:


I’ve been sitting on about 5#s of honey while researching the process of mead making. Maybe I’ll start with a one gallon batch today, in about 6 months I’ll send you a couple of bottles. One to try when it arrives, the other you can age for a year or two.

One thing I’ve learned about this community, we don’t brew or make cider or wine to have and endless supply of booze. I’ve been in quite a few of my club’s member's basements and they’ll have a huge selection of aging beer or wine. I was talking to a former president at the last meeting and got on the topic of bourbon. He says he has over 50 bottles of different types of bourbon in his basement, some he brought over 30 years ago. I have no reason to doubt him.

Heck, I still have some bottles left from my first batch. Chocolate chili stout from about 3 years ago and my first cider, along with many others, even have two kegs aging.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

What kills me are the guys who drink or smoke weed on the job. I love how many of them try to minimize and/or justify it. One guy I was talking to last week agreed with me and said "Oh, I never smoke on the job either. Except for a quick hit if I have a headache or feel nautious." He was dead serious too. Apparently he misunderstands the meaning of the word never. 

I like to get a good buzz with the best of them, but not at work, not when working with potentially dangerous equipment. I left one job where I was frequently working with a guy who was always drunk and operating heavy equipment. I love my current job, but I recently found out that our heavy equipment operator smokes weed every on the way to work and at lunch. I hate being that guy who isolates himself and looks like a crank for only wanting to work alone, but more often than not it's because of other people's behavior, not mine. It's pretty sad when I'm on a crew where I'm low man on the totem pole, and I'm the one with the most pride in the job.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't like the taste of beer either. There's nothing girly about that. 

I once said to my wife that I like my wine the way I like my women; white, sweet and cheap. Didn't go over well.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

HA, HA, HA :biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> What kills me are the guys who drink or smoke weed on the job. I love how many of them try to minimize and/or justify it. One guy I was talking to last week agreed with me and said "Oh, I never smoke on the job either. Except for a quick hit if I have a headache or feel nautious." He was dead serious too. Apparently he misunderstands the meaning of the word never.
> 
> I like to get a good buzz with the best of them, but not at work, not when working with potentially dangerous equipment. I left one job where I was frequently working with a guy who was always drunk and operating heavy equipment. I love my current job, but I recently found out that our heavy equipment operator smokes weed every on the way to work and at lunch. I hate being that guy who isolates himself and looks like a crank for only wanting to work alone, but more often than not it's because of other people's behavior, not mine. It's pretty sad when I'm on a crew where I'm low man on the totem pole, and I'm the one with the most pride in the job.


I’m the same way! Years ago, one Friday after work I stopped by the convince store to pick up a 12 pack to celebrate no longer being on call. The guy who was on call was there in his work van mixing a 50/50 jack and coke. He had two more main lines that night. Later on he got two consecutive DUIs, one in the work van.

The guy who replaced me with my old Master was caught by a maintenance guy smoking a joint in a occupied apartment changing out a heater.

Once I came across a a house that was plumbed with 100% compression fittings. Told him about it. He said “Oh that must have been so-and-so. He would be drunk 24-7 and caught three houses on fire before he couldn’t get insurance.”

Our trade is far too dangerous to be drunk or high!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I don't like the taste of beer either. There's nothing girly about that.
> 
> I once said to my wife that I like my wine the way I like my women; white, sweet and cheap. Didn't go over well.


Lol! I mess with my wife all the time too. One day we stopped into Home Depot for something and up front for $75 was a scratch and dent dishwasher. We didn’t have a dishwasher at the time. I said “We should buy it. Our current dishwasher is broken.”

There are plenty of sweet, fruit forward beers, not to mention breakfast stouts. My Christmas beer is a chocolate covered cherry stout. I came up with the recipe because chocolate covered cherries are my wife’s favorite holiday treat.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> > they tried to flush the murder weapon.....<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Wait you told your Wife you were working at the “Adams Apple Bar“..

Now I know why you wanted me to send you the pic of the scissors I pulled out of a toilet the other day at the school...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve been sitting on about 5#s of honey while researching the process of mead making. Maybe I’ll start with a one gallon batch today, in about 6 months I’ll send you a couple of bottles. One to try when it arrives, the other you can age for a year or two.
> 
> One thing I’ve learned about this community, we don’t brew or make cider or wine to have and endless supply of booze. I’ve been in quite a few of my club’s member's basements and they’ll have a huge selection of aging beer or wine. I was talking to a former president at the last meeting and got on the topic of bourbon. He says he has over 50 bottles of different types of bourbon in his basement, some he brought over 30 years ago. I have no reason to doubt him.
> 
> Heck, I still have some bottles left from my first batch. Chocolate chili stout from about 3 years ago and my first cider, along with many others, even have two kegs aging.



Ive been raising honey bees for a few years, its a real pain , because they can die off for too many reasons..I have 2 hives upstate now and in the spring I put out swarm traps to increase the amount of hives...
buying bees can get expensive, average price for 5 frames ( a nuc) with bees, a queen and a bunch of eggs can run a few hundred..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I don't like the taste of beer either. There's nothing girly about that.
> 
> I once said to my wife that I like my wine the way I like my women; white, sweet and cheap. Didn't go over well.



LMFAO.. barefoot reisling wine....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> What kills me are the guys who drink or smoke weed on the job. I love how many of them try to minimize and/or justify it. One guy I was talking to last week agreed with me and said "Oh, I never smoke on the job either. Except for a quick hit if I have a headache or feel nautious." He was dead serious too. Apparently he misunderstands the meaning of the word never.
> 
> I like to get a good buzz with the best of them, but not at work, not when working with potentially dangerous equipment. I left one job where I was frequently working with a guy who was always drunk and operating heavy equipment. I love my current job, but I recently found out that our heavy equipment operator smokes weed every on the way to work and at lunch. I hate being that guy who isolates himself and looks like a crank for only wanting to work alone, but more often than not it's because of other people's behavior, not mine. It's pretty sad when I'm on a crew where I'm low man on the totem pole, and I'm the one with the most pride in the job.



when I first started doing plumbing and working for a guy, one of the mechanics, an older guy, would walk around all day with a plastic cup, and it wasnt full of water....
whatever I do thats mind altering, I only do it if im staying home..and if ill be out then theres a DD to drive me home..
I have seen way too many people go down in flames from a DWI because they were stupid and didnt want to spend for a cab or uber..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Ive been raising honey bees for a few years, its a real pain , because they can die off for too many reasons..I have 2 hives upstate now and in the spring I put out swarm traps to increase the amount of hives...
> buying bees can get expensive, average price for 5 frames ( a nuc) with bees, a queen and a bunch of eggs can run a few hundred..


I have a couple extra books about making mead. I’ll send one with the mead. Make your own! Easy, but be patient. Best is a year plus.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I have a couple extra books about making mead. I’ll send one with the mead. Make your own! Easy, but be patient. Best is a year plus.


if I ever get a good honey production ill send you some to make mead with..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if I ever get a good honey production ill send you some to make mead with..


You will definitely get some of the finished product.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if I ever get a good honey production ill send you some to make mead with..


Raw, pasteurized is no good! Too much heat and you change the sugars structure and will not ferment.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Raw, pasteurized is no good! Too much heat and you change the sugars structure and will not ferment.



there is no need to pasteurize honey, its a micro antibiotic...and heating it kills off most of the good anti oxidants ...I just take it from frame through a strainer and into the jar..


----------

